# UEFA cup 16 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2009)

16 Apr 17:30 Dynamo Kiev v PSG  1.83 3.30 4.00   
16 Apr 19:45 Man City v Hamburg  1.90 3.40 3.60   
16 Apr 19:45 Marseille v Shakhtar Donetsk  1.90 3.30 3.75   
16 Apr 19:45 Udinese v Werder Bremen  2.37 3.30 2.70


----------



## Anggun (Apr 14, 2009)

Dinamo Kiev and Hamburg parlay. Not much to explain, Manchester city are not giving everything in UEFA and Dinamo is in good form.


----------

